

Apple iPhone 5S - Zaheer
http://www.apple.com/iphone-5s/

======
mchusma
I love my MBA because of the battery life. All day battery, not having to
worry, is a great thing. My iPhone 5...not the same at all. It will definitely
run out with heavy usage, and with iOS7 multitasking I'm quite concerned. The
face that the 5S didn't boast improved battery life makes me think that in
reality, running iOS7 on the new iPhone won't make it all day, and I will have
to keep using a mophie case. I'd love to see battery life extended by 50% to
truly make it "All day battery" (they could call it 2 day).

~~~
krrrh
There are some improvements in iOS7 that should improve battery life, though
it's hard to say by how much compared to decreases from introducing more
multi-tasking. This includes batching LTE network access from multiple apps.
Though we can't know the full impact of the new APIs until apps start taking
advantage of them, many who used beta 4 and 5 claimed better battery life than
on iOS 6.

For me being able to very quickly turn off wifi, bluetooth, and lower
brightness via the control panel has probably made the biggest positive
difference. I'm more likely to leave bluetooth off most of the time for
instance since I know it takes less than a second to turn it back on.

------
devindotcom
I'm somewhat dubious of the performance claims from the switch to a 64-bit
architecture. That doesn't seem like it has been a bottleneck for a lot of
processes and applications on mobile historically, but I could be wrong. Can
any devs offer any insight on whether the 64-bit switch could make a real
difference at anywhere but super high-throughput operations like, as Epic
demonstrated, swapping a huge amount of data into RAM?

~~~
RyanZAG
The performance claims are marketing speak: they say the new 64 bit CPU is now
twice as fast as the old 32 bit CPU. But this isn't too strange, the previous
32 bit CPU was also about twice as fast as the predecessor to that one.

So what he's actually saying is (1) the CPU is now 64 bit and (2) the CPU is
faster than the old one. Seems a lot clearer when you split it up like that,
yeah? It's clever use of language. (1) is useful for future proofing the iOS
architecture for >4GB of RAM in upcoming devices and lets developers start
compiling their apps now for 64 bit. (2) is just the usual improvements and
faster clock speed that is obvious for a new generation of devices.

~~~
devindotcom
Yeah, I assumed that the big performance gains, comparable to previous proc
updates, were due to just being a faster chip. The quotes were "up to 2x
faster," which is of course not untrue but still a bit misleading. Hopefully a
few benchmarks and real-world tests will bear out the actual differences.

------
alokv28
Any more info available on the "M7 Motion Coprocessor" chip? That's the most
interesting addition IMO.

~~~
rythie
My guess it's a rebranded Cortex-M3, which would be low-power enough to run
continuously. The fitbit flex uses a M3 and it claims 5 days of battery life.
I'd guess it stores collected data on chip and iOS copies it over when it
wakes up.

~~~
phamilton
An alternative approach is that it acts essentially as an off chip interrupt.
Every time an event occurs it wakes up the main CPU and sends the data over.
The main CPU then goes back to sleep. In other words, instead of the CPU
having to poll for environmental data, it can be pushed. It may have a small
buffer to batch data or it might even be programmable (subscribe to motion
events over X intensity). Or it could be just a simple data collector like you
described.

~~~
rythie
My guess is that it would do both of those things. Moves App is something that
seems it could make use of both, they've already said they think it is
interesting:
[https://twitter.com/movesapp/status/377507455489433600](https://twitter.com/movesapp/status/377507455489433600)

------
yefim
If it's $199 for a 16G with contract, how much would it be for a 16G without
contract?

~~~
wnissen
$649. Add $100 per storage bump. Basically, the 5C is an incredible rip-off.
It's only $100 cheaper than the 5S, and you have a plastic case, much slower
CPU, and no fingerprint sensor. Very disappointing pricing.

------
vadivlkumar
Ok, which phone company sells phone covers! Jobs, the real Apple fans are
missing you!

